# The Chef's 3 strain winter grow.



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

Well folks it's time to get going on this seasons winter crop, same set up as my first grow. The line up is moby di.k, a white widow/haze strain from dinafem, easy ryder, a lowryder #2/ ak-47 strain from lowlife, and a pinapple express from g-13. I germed all in soil and got the wacky idea of growing a pinapple express in a hawian punch 1 gallon container(4 u 4u2smoke). They are at diffrent stages of growth, so enjoy and i'll post more pics as .....well you know. Happy holidays and green thoughts be with ya!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww, they are so cute when they are seedings...
Good luck to you, pulling up a chair to watch the show.


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks tcbud fer dropping in, updated photos to come as soon as i get batteries.


----------



## frankcos (Sep 28, 2009)

I will be following along too.Go green!!!


----------



## Locked (Sep 28, 2009)

Pulling up a chair...looks like you are growing out some of the freebies from Attitude....very cool.. I hve them too and want to see how they grow out...Good luck and lots of GREEN MOJO for you....


----------



## the chef (Sep 28, 2009)

ty francos and hamster lewis fer droppin in, yup the pinapple express and moby(you know what) are freebies, the easyryder wasn't, thinkin about popping a thai super skunk when i put the moby to flower, let me know what you think.


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 29, 2009)

good stuff. cant wait to see what this Moby Dck looks like. Got one going myself , only a couple days old


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

Frosty nugs!, my moby is bigger than your moby, lol. She's just starting to really veg out! started off kinda slow but took off it's 2 1/2 week. Keep me posted about your lady bluealien (Frosty nugs).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

:bong:   oh  yeah  ....Im in:watchplant..


Mojo  for  the  little  ones:lama:


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

Smooooooke, like the hawain punch grow? your idea just bigger.lol


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

heres the latest. first-up moby d., then the pinapple express, followed by the easyryder, enjoy.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

awesome pics chef I am growing all three of those as well.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm popp'n a squat on this one!
:watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

no kidding 2dog we gotta compare bud pics at harvest time, Inish come on down and pop a squat and fire one up brother.


----------



## 420benny (Sep 29, 2009)

Howdy chef. Sounds like a fun grow! From my experience with the Thai SS, it is the slowest strain I have tried. They get big and take forever. If it fits in your plans, go for it. I bet the others you have are going to be waaaaay ahead of it, though. Here's some special mojo GREEN MOJO


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

420benny, ty fer the advice on the ss. Got a birthday in jan; gonna pop one soon and hope fer a good b-day present heheheh. i can feel the green mojo ffrom here. ty


----------



## stonedrone (Sep 29, 2009)

Lookin' good chef.


----------



## the chef (Sep 29, 2009)

th stonedrone fer droppin in


----------



## J Cakes (Sep 30, 2009)

*hey wahts up chef looking good as usual ima be watchin you so you know what to do keep it green baby.....*


----------



## the chef (Sep 30, 2009)

keeping it greenage j brother!


----------



## the chef (Oct 1, 2009)

Ladies are looking good, first up is the moby di*k, she,s almost a foot tall and bushin out nicely, the pinapple express is next and starting to veg out very well, followed by the easyryder who is showing her first set of hairs, pretty impresive these autos. I'll post pics with hairs soon cant see to good with new meds but its tapering off with a little green help! I'd like to see someone wrap themselves in paper and go as a big spliff for holloween, spooky green thoughts be with ya!:beatnik:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 4, 2009)

*ver ver nice my man ver ver nice*


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 4, 2009)

those are some fatty leaves ya got!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 4, 2009)

Beautiful chef! Looks very indica to me. Keep it up.


----------



## the chef (Oct 4, 2009)

Ty mental just moved the moby to flower, rinning out of room in the box, i'll post pics tonight.


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 4, 2009)

I am pulling up a chair for this one. My grow is about 1 week behind you. Good luck and happy pipe dreams


----------



## the chef (Oct 4, 2009)

ty prosport00, you should post a grow journal so we can compare grows especially at harvest, what strains you runnin? Gl bud and thanks fer dropping by.:beatnik:


----------



## the chef (Oct 5, 2009)

Well i wanted to build a complete grow box instead i built a super-veg box, don't know how it flowers i'm using the bathroom fer that, moved the moby to flwer and she's loving it. I would have liked to grown her just a bit taller but limited veg space fer now. Miss moby is first uo followed by the pinapple express who i will try to grow the height of the box. Last but certainly not least the easyryder, about a month old and getting big, the box suits her and she's got some pretty hairs on her. I'll post more in the cold days to come, enjoy and green spooky thought be with ya on halloween!:beatnik:


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 5, 2009)

just dropped a pineapple ex. in some soil a couple days ago. will be watching this grow. greeen mojo.


----------



## the chef (Oct 5, 2009)

ty kalikisu, be patient with her she starts off a little slow during the first one to two weeks after breaking soil, but then bamm she starts to big veg! Gl and keep me posted.:beatnik:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 6, 2009)

Great job, Chef! The girls are looking quite gorgeous. Two big thumbs up!


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 6, 2009)

i know this sounds stupid probably but i didnt know that pineapple express was actually a real strand till i read your thread. 
really stoked to see what she looks like.
Those girls are looking great, let me know how that moby dck comes out, i killed mine.

good luck bro


----------



## the chef (Oct 6, 2009)

ty smotpoker, mojavemama, and Frosty Nugs! Sorry to hear about your moby, what happened? Mine's doing fine, loveing the p. I had heard of pinapple express when i lived in seatlle area but never got a chance to sample gonna grow her as big as space allowes in both veg box and flower room. ty all fer your mojo support!


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 6, 2009)

looking good dude!  ill be watching this one myself :watchplant: as i will be starting some auto ak-47 today


----------



## the chef (Oct 6, 2009)

ty fer stoppin in sundancer, i'm going to germ another easyryder and a thai super skunk today, hopin fer a good x-mas and a happy new one.


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 6, 2009)

*looking good chef looking good.*


----------



## the chef (Oct 7, 2009)

ty j cakes, ladies still a veggin and a flowerin, went ahead and started germ on another easyryder and a thai super skunk, coming to grow journal near you!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

awseom very healthy looking plants..I have babies smaller versions of yours..loving it!


----------



## the chef (Oct 7, 2009)

ty brother/ma'am 2dog, didn't know you were a ma'm, if only there were a way to check on these things.....ddduuuuhhhh! Things lookin good here sister 2dog, i got a hairy plant and she smells wonderfull, havent had white widow in a number of years and soon i'll have it mexed with blueberry..Oh Yeah!


----------



## krikri (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey man, that pineapple express of yours looks a little bit like my bagseed...or at least that's what I want to think 

You've got some great-looking plants growing there bro - best of luck with your grow, and may your homegrown bud warms up your cold winter nights


----------



## the chef (Oct 7, 2009)

ok lets see a gj.


----------



## the chef (Oct 8, 2009)

Snapped some pics while watering, the easyryder is trying to bud up, the pinapple is starting to bush out, the chef is happy! Popped another easyryder and waiting fer the super skunk to pop she's close prob. tonight. thanksgiving and x-mas are gonna rock!:beatnik:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lookin really happy and green Chef


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 8, 2009)

Lookin' GREAT, Chef!


----------



## Locked (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice looking plants chef..keep it green...


----------



## the chef (Oct 8, 2009)

ty cris1974, the ladies are still happy,mojavemamalookin good on your outdoor, keepin it green HL hope you had a great b-day.


----------



## the chef (Oct 10, 2009)

I was trimming my blue widow and and decided to trim up miss moby and snap a few, enjoy!:beatnik:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 10, 2009)

So beautiful... look at those big fan leaves... I was reading a high times issue, and I believe I remember seeing a sexy bud shot of Moby ****. I'm sure you'll be one happy chef when all is finished!


----------



## the chef (Oct 10, 2009)

Ya got my mouth watering, i'm gonna look fer that issue tonight, might have it in a box somewhere, she's got strong white hairs popping out and she's starting to get that stank! ty fer tuning in mental and green mojo fer your whiteberry!


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 11, 2009)

that pineapple express is looking delcious. nice plants man, ya really got these things dialed in.


----------



## the chef (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks frosty nugs, almost dialed in, still got a few kinks to work out but the box is a veggin!


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

Snapped some pics when the lights came on and we have bud! The easyryder is flowering nice and has a awsome smell to her. The next pics are of carmen my pinapple express, shes so cute, she's not awake just yet. Got a new led panel fer the back to promote bush and to keep temps down, gonna have to crank up heat starting to get a might chilly here on the eastcoast. I've been wasting my time on a thread with a guy that just doesn't get it but now i'm back to growing and i'm happier fer it! I don't wan't my ladies to get the negative vibe plus when i opened the veg box my attitude completly changed, heres why, enjoy!


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 14, 2009)

nice looking plants chef, I know I'm late to the party but hope you don't mind if I pop a squat!


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

come on down and welcome here:48: catch up. I'm real pleased with the ladies and will post miss moby after her lights turn on, thanks fer sittin in.


----------



## 225smokestack (Oct 14, 2009)

Looking good chef!  Cooking up something real nice! Will be following!


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

ty fer stoppin in 225 smokestack, gettin real excited!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 15, 2009)

Yep it is looking good.. I like your small grow boxes with LED


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks risky ,thats what ur facing in the contest beware! lol


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

As promised miss moby in all her glory! I put her under a new jumbo 68 watter and she's thanking me with these strong, very proud looking white hairs and a variety of future cola spots. She's doing great and papa's veery haaapy!


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 15, 2009)

Man, Do you have them ladies lookin good!! You should be rewarded handsomely for your hard work. I hope mine look even close to those. Great Job!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

thanks prosport00, i think i'm perrty close to getting things dialed in, added another cfl to the growing room bumping up the wattage up to 293.   Got to get another blue spec. cfl fer my grow box and i think i'll be happy ....fer the moment lol. You should have no problem getting your ladies to where you want them with your beautiful attitude my friend and it will show.


----------



## swampbud (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow Chef glad i just started readn those are sweet ladies. I'm grabbin a chair and bowl. What watts r u usin for flower lights?


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome swampbud, here:48: i'll try to remember. 1- 68 watt, 1- 65 watt, 4-30 watt, 1-27watt and 2- 13 watt, all cfl flouro's, red spectrum except fer the 27. Gonna replace the 13 watters soon they are just fer side buds. That is the best my memory will alow right now. I'm vapin!:beatnik s. added it up last night and i'm close to 300 total watts.


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

Got a new glass pipe my first of its kind. Included a few pics. Snapped a few pics of carmen my pinapple express. She got a little dry last night. I gave her some water and in the prosses of taking the pics she started to perk up! Daddy is so proud! I'll post pics of chica, my easyryder and miss moby in a couple of hrs when the lights turn on. I also need to get batteries fer the camera! Untill then enjoy!:beatnik:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 18, 2009)

*looking good chef she fillin out real nice*


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 18, 2009)

:aok: I like the new pipe ya got there Chef. It will look totally different over time as it gets used and the resin starts sticken and changing colors.  NICE!! And the ladies are lookin really sweet also.


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice lookin pineapple.  I like to let mine get nice and dry like that sometimes.


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

Jcakes: She looks so bush brother!
Prospot00: Its my first glass pipe and it gets me wrecked!
maineharvest: Is there any atvantage to letting the pinapple dry out occasionaly other than the obivious?
 Thanks all fer dropping by i'll post more pics as soon as i find them batteries. Green thought be with you all!


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

Whoop found them batteries, hold on....:bong: cough.. First up is Chica in all her glory! She's about 2-4 weeks from finishing, Not bad fer my first auto. Then comes Miss Moby whose white hairs are standing proud and is covered in strong future bud sites! :bong: enjoying my new toy. Enjoy the pics while i discover the new taste of haze in my new pipe!:headbang2: :beatnik:


----------



## swampbud (Oct 19, 2009)

Those ladies are lookin sweeeet. Enjoy the new bowl, looks as though it should be good and brok in by harvest.


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks swamp bud, my pipe is almost good and broken in now:rofl:


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 23, 2009)

not trying to be a downer but what kind of nutes are you using and how much. It seems like those buds should be a bit fatter if ya only have 4 weeks max, left.

I will say you do have some fat leaves on them things. and they look mighty sexy. DO you plan on transplanting out of the Hawiaan Puch container?


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 23, 2009)

Good post Bluealien ! Yeah that ! And hello The chef i'm kind of thinking maybe ya girl is still on vege nutes explaining the claw or did you over water them ?


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 23, 2009)

exactlly, looks like alot of nitorgen. leafs look green and lush there should just be more bud it seems. Do you know the strainds makeup?


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

yeah frosty and purple, ok lets see, strain is lowryder#2 x ak-47, over watered her, using neptunes harvest(p) organic and m/g organic(n) and yes i gave her n instaed of p in a haze state of mind, gave her a small dose of p 2 days ago and will post pics today when the lights come on. Frosty i wasn't planning on switching the pinaaple she's in a one gallon container, she got dry and a little hot , took some damage to lower leaves but plenty of canopy she'll be fine. Oh yeah these 3 are my first real grows and are in smaller mediums than they should be so the buds aren't giong to be monsterous trying to get my techniche down and have learned alot and am still learning not using full strengh nutes(p) cause she's standing with two ww crosses. She took alot of damage when she was younger and really shouldn't be alive but there she is. i think running her in the veg box with the blues didn't help much but she's in the flower room now and lets see what happens . Thanks guys fer droppin in! I'm still getting the nute thing dialed in i'm learning that every strains needs are different, thanks you two fer that, reading your gj. I'll post pics on her today so ya'll can tell me what ya think.


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

Here ya go purple and frosty nugs, the latest on chica my easyryder. Not really sure on finishing times you know plants, going off what breeders info says, but gonna start scoping when she fills out more, her hairs are just noe turning a little red. Enjoy!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Coning right along Chef


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

Ty chris, daddy's verry happy!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

Its a great thing isnt it ?


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

:d :d :d :d


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 23, 2009)

They say smoking pot insnt addictive ....  but growing it sure is


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

I think i'm addicted wadda you thimk?


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 24, 2009)

The reason i was asking about the pineapple is because yo u have it in a clear container.  You really want the container to be light proof. Light often kills roots and causes other problems as well (im not that smart to think of all the possibilities). I just know its always been preached not to do such things. But hey I have never expiremented using such a container, first hand. Seems to be workin ok for now, just keep an eye out for it. 

The girl is looking a bit fatter in the new pics. I swear your gonna see completely different results once ya step up to slammin those girls with nute. Heck I give mine a full healthy dosing everytime i water.


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks frosty nugs, i got the bottom of the pinapple container taped off pretty well so no light gets to the roots. I started a new delivery system fer my nutes if it works out i'll let you know, It involves a marinade injector i used my days in the kitchen. P.S. you can see the blue tape on it in my ava.-The chef


----------



## legalize_freedom (Oct 24, 2009)

white widow x blueberry....sounds wonderful!  Nice grow Chef! I'm lurking around back here


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh man lf, you wouldn't believe her! Welcome to MP and lady blue is on my other journal and getting frosty!


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thought I would stop by and take a look at the goods. The goods look great! Keep it up and the rewards will be soon!!! Ya get a shot chef, bounce over and take a look at my GJ these days and let me know what you think. I finally asked hick how to put my url up and it works!


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

ok prosport00, ty fer droppin in


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Two Big thumbs up!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

Looking good chef


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

ty risky amd mama fer dropping in, i need to get batteries and i'll post pics tonight.


----------



## the chef (Oct 27, 2009)

Well finally got them batteries! snapped these of the ladies, i think chica my easyryder and lady blue are going to be ready almost at the same time, /lost some lower leaves on carmen my pinapple express due to nute and heat issues but i got that under controll and she is flourishing. Miss moby has buds all over the place and trichs are already becoming visible, Enjoy!


----------



## prosport00 (Oct 27, 2009)

Lookin sweet there Chef!! I can smell em from here. It wont be long now.:watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Oct 27, 2009)

ty prosport counting the days!


----------



## swampbud (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice looking Chef, looks like a good bongday is coming your way.


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh yeah swampbud!


----------



## lordhighlama (Oct 28, 2009)

looking nice chef... keep em' green buddy, and always remember to stay hungry my friend.  lol


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

Ty lordhighlama, just dropped a blueberry and a trainwreck fer germ, always hungry my friend!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 28, 2009)

> I started a new delivery system fer my nutes if it works out i'll let you know, It involves a marinade injector i used my days in the kitchen


Hello chef, looking good...now ya just have to hurry up and wait. Funny about the injector, I've been using a turkey baster to squirt my rockwool (moms) a few times a day. green luck 2 ya!  BK


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

Ty budders fer dropping in, i know hurry and wait! Using a two holed marinade injector to deliver nutes and the ladies are lovin it, its alot more controlled than just letting it fly. Hate the waiting especially when i'm out.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 28, 2009)

> i'm out.


 :holysheep: :cry: :48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

tanks!


----------



## Died_Evil (Oct 29, 2009)

:clap: :smoke1: 

Look like some delicious and sexy plants you have got! I keep watching!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking great chef. How much longer do they have to go in the flowering period?


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Died e, my second attempt at a ww strain & autos and she loves her daddy!, Love the Attitude & Dinafem, G-13, and  lowlife! MENTALPATIENT, MY GOOD BUD! The easyryder  and the blue widow from my first GJ are going to be ready in about 2 weeks or less, i hope. The ww/haze, moby di#k, has been flowering fer 2or 3 weeks and the pinapple express has onlty been flowering about 1-2 weeks, so got a little time. The blue widow or the easyryder will either be ready at the same time or one then the other. I will post pics all the way to the smoke report.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 30, 2009)

Alright, good stuff chef. Saw your new journal, I've got a few seedlings going myself! Hopefully we will be able to compare how fast our seeds grow and whatnot! Trainwreck was it? Can't remember... is it mostly sativa or indica or a 50 50 mix? The seeds I got going right now are a mix between white berry and possibly a sativa variety... Hope they keep their indica side to them. Anyways, I bet you can't wait to harvest huh! Just down the road... All the best chef!


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Ty mental i would love to compare, Trainwreck is mostly indie on my end but has a good sat. mix not sure on the percetage. Took the first test peices tonight of lady blue and the easyryder. Both scoped and are showing around 90% cloudy and 10% amber, the hairs are turning redder everyday! Put them strait in a paper bag and will throw them in the curing jar in the next day or two.


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh boy! We have budage everywhere! First up is miss moby, a white widow/haze strain thats budding up! Using full nutes on her and she's doing great. Then is chica my lowryder#2/ak-47 strain. The thing about this my first auto is shes growing like a regular fem but faster, all the thing i've seen her do i seen my blue widow do just at a faster pace, kewl! Last up is carmen my pinapple express who has bud sites and white hairs popping up all over. Chica will be the first i harvest i think, she's running neck in neck with my blue widow......Hmmmm, what a dilema   Enjoy the pics!


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

cant wait fer early samples to be ready!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow...

Things are really popping since the last time I stopped by...   Try to patient, bro.  Those have a ways to go but they look like they're very nice phenos and piling on the trichs nice and early.  Those colas are really going to fill out and phatten up....  NICE~!  Keep doin' whatever yer doin'...

Peace~!


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

Trying to be patient but hard, still; wanna see these through all the way! To scared to pull early i don't want that hay smell!


----------



## swampbud (Nov 2, 2009)

like those ladies. looks like they like the full nutes attention.


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

They are loving the nutes!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 2, 2009)

looking nice and green in here chef, looks like your gonna have some nice cola's when everything is said and done!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

ty LHL colas are getting bigger and tying together more on the main!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 2, 2009)

:yay:



Looking  very  good  my  friend..very  good  indeed:aok:


----------



## the chef (Nov 2, 2009)

TY brother Smoke! I'm very happy with the way things are going!


----------



## the chef (Nov 3, 2009)

Sitiin here smokin some kush i'd thought i would snap a few of chica my easyryder. Days are getting close! Her buds have thickened up and i have carrot hairs all over! Can't wait!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 4, 2009)

:aok:


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Gettin close LHL!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks good over there. Lots of buddage.. mmmmm


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 4, 2009)

*hey the chef looking goo man i must say the flowering is by far my favorite part its like everyday i check on the girls the buds just get so much bigger everytime i look..lol i love it looks good bro keep it up our hard work will pay off soon*


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

sending some michigan MOJO over to ya bro.  ...

you ever use molasses Chef? fattens up the girls in flower by 20%...

holler, and i'll give you my recipe for fat, jolly, nugs. ...

ease up on the watering bro. you see that claw? overwatering...Irish...


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Ty Mental, jcakes, and brother irish! Yo irish i would love your molasses recipe, gonna take your advice on the watering and let them dry out a day.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 4, 2009)

easy brother Chef. your at the point, to where i'd normally be using 1 tablespoon of unsulphered blackstrap molasses. use 1 teaspoon per gallon to start. nute/plain water/water with molasses, then start again. do this at least twice before you bump up the molasses to two teaspoons/gallon... ...

you can buy this at your local grocers in the baking goods isle...a small bottle will last several grows...what kind of lumes are you pushing Chef?


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Ty Broyher irish, gonna pick up some molasses 2morrow, running aprox. 24,260 lumes is my best gestimate. At what week do you start and atop with the molasses? Thanks fer yor help my brother.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

chef I havent forgotten about the TW picture I will be getting her back soon.


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey 2dog just visited your gj...HOLY JEEBUS! Can't wait to see your TW beaty!


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow! she's getting bigger with a dusty covering starting on the leaves. Took these today last photo is of her and her sister carmen in the background, enjoy!


----------



## livinitup (Nov 5, 2009)

hey chef looking good you just using cfls to flower that thing ....


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Yup, its an all cfl spiral grow! Got a blue widow close to finishing in my first gj.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 5, 2009)

yummy chef, looks like some tasty buds in production there!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

I have so many of the same strains..how fun we will have identical smoke. I cant wait for my flowers to really explode they only started 12/12 2 days before halloween.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

TY LHL, can't wait fer the pinapple to catch up! mother 2dog, Great minds and palates are alike, watch one day you'll walk in and bam! Flowers!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2009)

:ciao: Chef, 2Dog...

oh yeah baby , looking fine. real fine Chef. you can start a molasses regimen anytime now. run it til the flush, then flush only... tell me what your feeding? numbers?...

keep 'er green bro...MOJO to ya man...Irish...


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Starting molasses treatment 2morrow, just need to water tonigh to follow regimine. Using king neptune organic fish fert. 2-4-1, in controlled amounts with a meat injector, less nute burn fer me that way, topped off with water on the topsoil wich also helps ease the nute flow with a little dillution. I feed every other day. Used this system on lady blue and i think she's real close! Was wondering if you could pop over an take a look see. Thanks brother irish, can't wait tosee how the molassses is gonna do!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 5, 2009)

done been there. ,,,

please don't hurt 'em hammer...lol...lol...


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 5, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> :ciao: Chef, 2Dog...
> 
> oh yeah baby , looking fine. real fine Chef. you can start a molasses regimen anytime now. run it til the flush, then flush only... tell me what your feeding? numbers?...
> 
> keep 'er green bro...MOJO to ya man...Irish...


 

hey Irish hope u r having a chill evening and smoking something bomb...


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2009)

Dud-dud-dunt-dunt -dunt, anotherone bites the dust! Time fer chica to go bye-bye. She's right where i wan't her. trichs are 50/50, red hairs are at aleast 80%. she's not dusted like the widow's but she's my first auto. The next one is going alot better and bigger! Here's the first pics right before her chop.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice job chef! Healthy looking ladies ya got there.


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2009)

Ty budders! Some pics of chica with her haircut. and the bud ready to dry. On a side note just like the blue widow when i trimmed her i noticed swollen balls at the base of the buds and thought oh no ,hermie....NOT! resin pods so swollen their about to burst. finally got enough trim to do some hash and cannabutter with this and the bw clippings. Put some popcorn buds of the bw and the easyryder in a new dehydrator we bought fer spices and jerky. I was reading a old thread where HIE did this to a point and then into the curing jars. trying this and so far i like what i did! The blue widow has a blueberry frost ice taste. The buzz is something from back in the day where actually two or three hits get you going real good! Got the easyryder popcorn buds in the dehydrator now. Let them cook fer about three hours on 90-95(f) and into the jars and maybe a little sample fer the chef. One down two to go....on this journal!


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Just got through with a sample of easy...Wow I love Auto's! 
ATTN: To all street dealer's!

 This is my official notice! Your services are no longer needed! To long have i let you rue my life with your hermied out, foul smelling brickweed that you have charged me enough to put 3 of your kids through school. I have found a new way! These pages are my testament, my manifesto of freedom from your blinsided views of its just a little commercial, the money goes in my pocket. Wrong! Your monies are part of a structure that brings the downfall to what we do here! I can no longer support you or your ways anymore. Hehehe your saying psst... the chef will be back he always is! LOl, meet my family, we are a part of a nation that doesn't wan't nor care to support your way of life. This is my sanctuary, my home! Watch and see what i can do! Watch and see what my family here supports and teaches me! Watch and see how your old way of life won't exsist in the next years to come. A new future unfolds fer the chef and it no longer includes you! So farewell and all the best. I hope  noone tries to sell you something so bad, so little fer so much, but the funny thing is karma always comes around..good or bad! 
                         Vios con dios!-the chef


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey chef, nice last post, very powerful! I don't understand why a dealer would even sell foul-smelling, brick weed. It's like owning a store and selling super low quality merchandise. That just can't do!

 Well chef, I hope you from now on, never have to buy weed from someone anymore. I remember when I used to buy weed... an entire 20 dollar bill would only get me 2 grams or if I was lucky, 2 and a half. Rediculous... Long live the chef, and long live our weed-growing family!


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

All should listen to mentalpatient! TY my friend, something thats been in me fer a loooong time. Man 20 fer a couple of g's. I wish things were that cheap here. Born in texas we didn't have to pay these high prices, but now on the eastcoast.., i got a call right before i wrote that, i got a offer fer a oz fer 340. Can u believe that $340 fer a oz! I figured maybe it was what they called exotic or meds, usually some descent haze or kush, but it was so hermied 60% of the weight was seed n stems. I explained to him that unless he was gonna call me to get together fer a beer or a basket of chicken wings, your services are no longer required. He started laughing and asked how much i wanted. I smiled got in my car and left, God it felt great! So far i've got 25 v-mails i just erased. He's not luaghing anymore! Hehehehe. All raise your bowls to mentalpatient, the first to bear witness to my truth! Long live our MP family!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha 340 for an ounce of seeds and stems... _definately_ not worth even consideration!  Are those voice mails from just that one guy? If so... sounds like he's desperate to make a buck, lol. 

You're flattering me chef, telling everyone to raise their bowls to _me_! Let's raise them for every good-willing, appreciative toker/grower in this forum / world! That sounds a little bit better .


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 9, 2009)

I will raise mine to that 4 sure!  :ccc: 

And chef good 4 u, no need to buy bunk overpriced weed when you can produce the flowers that are shown in this journal.  hoooraaaa!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 9, 2009)

been followin the family here at MP, congrats., chef, i for one am not gonna put up with dirt weed either! got a couple o babies in the grow room and some more germin. $


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah mental guess he's not gonna have as good as a x-mas as maybe he was planning, and yes they are all from one guy. Ty lordhighlama, i'm smoking on the chef's personal blue widow. Man that feels good to say! Welcome to MP fastcash, i'm honered your first post is in my GJ. Here's the thing...You don't have to put up with it anymore! Stick around, were gonna have a blast!


----------



## swampbud (Nov 9, 2009)

Way to go Chef, grats on the harvest n telln the dude no sales with you. Many more green grows to you. With the knowlege from the MP family the buzz can only get better. I have enjoyed the thread. Many bowls to you.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 9, 2009)

Man.. smoked this 2 gram joint just now, putting the roach in the ashtray as we speak. How are you drying your most recent harvest again?


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

ty swampbud, i can truly say fer the first time in my life I'm free and in alot less pain now! Was burping some early finished product curing and had to snap a few. The first 2 are of the blue widow. The last is of the easyryder. The smells are terrific! The second jar was dryed 3 hrs in a dehydrator. There is a difference in the taste. it's there just not as strong as the stuff hung to dry. These buds are fer the family!


----------



## swampbud (Nov 9, 2009)

Sweet nuggs love the orange hairs.


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Sticky ssticky bud!


----------



## swampbud (Nov 9, 2009)

Cfls who would have guessed they produce such tasty lookin buds. I'm in....


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

2 gram doober mental, holy jeebus! Got  not half of the blue widow and put it in a dehydrator on 95, it stayed betweeen 90-93 degrees, fer three hrs and then strait into the curing jar. The rest of the crop is hanging under the bathroom sink, the flower room. No light, fans blowing fer circulation, humidity low except when i bathe. The ones in pics two and four were  brittle dry on the outside and the stem bend with a slight crackle. I put them into jars, started burping and they seemed to liven up! Still burping constantly and watching fer that nasty"m" word.


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

A cheap inexpensive way to grow personal swampbud.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 9, 2009)

been havin a blast just lookin over peoples shoulder at the GJs. and their success. monster, cookie, candy grows, good bunch of family fun goin on! i learned as a kid to "keep eyes and ears open and yur mouth shut" kept that with me. been a gorilla grower, times change, indoor seems a more discreet way to go. my kids don't think i'm growin tomaters anyway hehe. any way bigmama needs medicinal herb, sooo, thats what i'm gonna do. i'm here for r/d, her meds are costly and ineffective. thanx for the good times and info from all the MP family. $


----------



## mrellis419 (Nov 9, 2009)

great job as usual chef


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

We have fun here and a great bank of knowledge! Gl on your grows and keep us posted!


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

ty mrellis. You'll be there one day soon!


----------



## swampbud (Nov 10, 2009)

Chef how long bfore the express is done?


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 10, 2009)

Took the words right out of my mouth, Chef.  Just waiting and :watchplant:my white widows, never again to buy trash..what a great feeling.


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Ty ftc been waiting to get that of my chest. Swampbud she's gonna be a month or two. I'll post oics of her and miss moby as soon as the lights come on.


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's some pics of miss moby and carmen. The moby took a bit of nute damage but got that under controll and as you can see is flourishing. The pinapple express took some heat and nute damage, got that straightened out. I'm now delivering nutes in a more controlled fashion instead of just letting them fly. Seems to be working out!


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

nd the rest of carmen.


----------



## J Cakes (Nov 10, 2009)

*yyyeeeeaaaaa boooooooyyyyyy.lol looking godd ma man looking very good*


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice looking plants Bro....I gotta grow out that PE fem bean I got...


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks again guys! Hey HL i say do it She's nute and a little temp sensitive but she smells sooo sweet!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey chef, at least since you burned your PE a little bit, you know she's sort of "topped up" on nutes at the moment. Good thing the damage isn't in the extreme. Keep it up!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 11, 2009)

hey hey chef.:ciao: ...

good to see you finally toking on your own goods bro. very nice job chef. ...

east texas once upon a time eh? been there , done that... ...

keep up the great work, and here, hit this, and pass...

                  :48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Ty mental, you know i noticed that on the moby too. That was at a very valueable lesson. Controll your nutes! Brother Irish:48:  back at ya! It feels so good to say NO to the street dealer vermin that get rich off making people poor! The trash they sell with no care about quality. Just get me that money! Hehehe not from me. Not anymore! Feilded 50 v-mails yesterday right up untill i got my number changed. Guess they didn't think i knew how.:rofl:  Even though i pulled the blue widow before 50/50 she is mindblowing! The easyryder is smelling sooo goood. I benn pulling out a nug to sample different days in cure, an experiment if you will. I noticed it takes me a whole lot, you hear me a whole lot less to maintain.  I can smoke on a small nug all day as to smokeing a spliff the size of dallas every 5 minutes. The wifey...oh my god! She is so happy i'm not blowing huge amounts of cash on street trash that barely gets me by. I can honestly say i get it now! Ty all.:beatnik:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 12, 2009)

wow chef, if you were getting over 50 messages a day from those dealers you must have been one heck of a client.  Sounds like you did the smart thing to change your number.  sheesh!


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

LHL, i think they thought they found an all day sucker. little did they know i logged onto here. Yeah i WAS their #1 customer.


----------



## Trust (Nov 12, 2009)

:ciao: Thought I would pop in and see what's cookin _chef_

Have to say congratulations on your harvest! Nice job on the florescent grow

It looks like it is turning out extremely well. :cool2:


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

Trust! My fellow pan demon wut up? Real happy with the harvest got miss moby due next.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 12, 2009)

Glad the lights came back on for another looksee.......NICE:headbang2:


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

Ty FTC. Got 1 more close, then the p-express. Oooh weee!


----------



## swampbud (Nov 12, 2009)

Man those sure look fine an dandy Chef.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 12, 2009)

*very nice CHEF  ,,,,and your experiment sounds like a very good plan ,,the kind of plans i try to have ,,but i dont usually get a cure at all ,:rofl:*


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

ty swampbud and a beautiful lady graces my journal! So far ukgirl my expirement is still ongoing. I thought i would be out by now but noooo. I'm getting sort of a forced cure. This is some potent bud and can't smoke it as fast as the mex brown street trash. I'm surprised i get a cure at all.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 13, 2009)

ur cookin up some nice buds. I like. 
so when we gonna upgrade this light chef. after seeing what results you acheive with cfl's, it be soemthing to see what ya could do with a cool hood hps. 

either way, you can drop the plants off at my house anytime you would like:hubba:


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

Dunno frosty nugs, got the results i'm looking fer, plus no heat issues and the electric bill went down again. Think i'm gonna stick with the cfl's just started tweaking my flowering bud with Irish's molasses treatment's.And as far as dropping my plants off....no speaky de engish.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Just got through with a sample of easy...Wow I love Auto's!
> ATTN: To all street dealer's!
> 
> This is my official notice! Your services are no longer needed! To long have i let you rue my life with your hermied out, foul smelling brickweed that you have charged me enough to put 3 of your kids through school. I have found a new way! These pages are my testament, my manifesto of freedom from your blinsided views of its just a little commercial, the money goes in my pocket. Wrong! Your monies are part of a structure that brings the downfall to what we do here! I can no longer support you or your ways anymore. Hehehe your saying psst... the chef will be back he always is! LOl, meet my family, we are a part of a nation that doesn't wan't nor care to support your way of life. This is my sanctuary, my home! Watch and see what i can do! Watch and see what my family here supports and teaches me! Watch and see how your old way of life won't exsist in the next years to come. A new future unfolds fer the chef and it no longer includes you! So farewell and all the best. I hope noone tries to sell you something so bad, so little fer so much, but the funny thing is karma always comes around..good or bad!
> Vios con dios!-the chef


 
Well Said Chef!  And well done!
Congratulations on the harvest.


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

ty tcbud, that still feels good!


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

A liitle while ago i listened to a friend of mine and started using molasses treatments to fatten up my bud. I know some of you are going to say nooo, chef this is your grow don't listen to anyone's advice if things are going good. Let me tell you a brief story about my friend IRISH. This man got ripped not to long ago. Without going into the terrible story, it hit him pertty hard. Did this stop a good grower? Not on your best strain! Not only did he bounce back he still has time to give advice to his MP family. So i started following his advise on my plants. I was astounded when i opened the door this morn! If you have any question on if a true friend will be there


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

As you can see the buds are getting way fatter than they should be jeeze..thanks IRISH


----------



## swampbud (Nov 14, 2009)

Chef how much moleases per feeding and how far into flower can u start. looks like something I might want to give a try. makes my mouth water thinking bout bigger flowers.


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

1-teaspoon per gallon unsulphered molasses, i wait until tthere's a good flower formation before i start, waiting fer Irish to come along and correct me. shes 42-43 days in flower if that helps i started with molasses roughly 1 week ago


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 14, 2009)

hmmmm looking good mr chef...ill have to check out that molasses treatment...me likes fat buds:hubba:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 14, 2009)

when i first started smoking there was BOMB weed over the years the quality really dropped the shiz that used to be called "baby chronic" in street terms is what they call "kush" today doesnt have no flavor or kick even the medical shops have wet buds everyones out to earn theres i feel you on getting dealers rich when i was 16-18 i bought 1/8's everyday for 60-75 i was dumb and getting paid $400+ a week ..i laugh now everytime i hear about the storys that someone took all they had at gun point...2 times.. lol


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Eastla my meskin wut up? Ya know i can look back and think of the hairy situations i put myself in. The money i spent. The time, oh god the time. Waiting around half a day just to say the immortal words....i waited half a day fer this, is that all of it, why is 90% of the weight stems and seeds? I still see them in the local market and they tell me about the great deals they have fer me. I ask them is the deal so great i can get it fer free? No takers of as yet. I'll let you know if they change thier mind but not feeling it ya know?


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2009)

Damn! Had a misshap today with miss moby. Was adjusting the lights thiinkin about two friends that were getting smak from a clown, and bam, knocked her over on the floor. The main stem snapped! I was so upset the only pics i got was after trim. Oh Well, half wen't into the dehydrator the other half went into my closet. Trying the rack drying this time. Still got carmen my p-express to go.Posted pics are on top of my incoming seed orderlist


----------



## tcbud (Nov 15, 2009)

Bummer bout Moby.  She looks really good tho......and how you like MJ dried in a dehydrater?  Way cool on the mollassas too!


----------



## the chef (Nov 15, 2009)

it's not that different especially after a little cure. The molasses works!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 15, 2009)

Chef, you sure have the magic touch with that green thumb of yours. Bowing at your feet....


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Schtop it your making me blush! It's because of beatiful people like you that keep me going......and maybe a brand new dishwasher:giggle:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Eastla my meskin wut up? Ya know i can look back and think of the hairy situations i put myself in. The money i spent. The time, oh god the time. Waiting around half a day just to say the immortal words....i waited half a day fer this, is that all of it, why is 90% of the weight stems and seeds? I still see them in the local market and they tell me about the great deals they have fer me. I ask them is the deal so great i can get it fer free? No takers of as yet. I'll let you know if they change thier mind but not feeling it ya know?


 
i hated the waiting always felt dealers should have there own brand of beer cause there all LAGGERS good idea but you have to ask em again with a diff approach those greedy farts ..when i want weed now i just open my first drawyer or go down to a local medical shop no more **


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel ya bro. oops might wanna watch the language my friend. I have ladies that see this gj. I always though a good beer name would be "Your ripped", no calories, leaves a bad aftertaste, cost way to much, and you be better off drinking water! It's nice to actually see, he showed me in the parking lot, a full bag of seeded hermie dope and laugh right in their face. I then go home and open a drawer of curing sensi and start laughing harder when i smell the fresh scent of properly grown and cured mmj that i grew with my own hands.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 16, 2009)

whats up brother Chef. ...

sitting here toking on some BK, and loving on mah lady for taking care of my girls while i was out deer hunting. daddy brought home the groceries. :hubba: ...

dropped your light? was it hurt? your not the first it's happened to bro. it coulda been alot worse, ya know?...

so you like the blackstrap , eh?:hubba:  ...told ya. (had to add that)lol...

are you still using it on the last plant? roll with it. secure those lights man. seems theres always some clown messing with others lives. they are'nt happy with thiers is why...

sorry 'bout the mishap, but hey, hows she taste? ...


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Hehe, good going on the backstrap. Moby tastes real good, kinda like .......molasses,lol.  Fortunetly it only broke miss moby. I'm still going with the "m" treatments with the p-express, easyryder, and the thai ss when she gets ready fer it. My own fault fer letting that clown in my head. Oh well he's gone and i'm still here a smoking. Ty brother Irish!


----------



## swampbud (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear bout Moby Chef, good luck with the rest of the ladies.


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

ty swampbud waiting on a big special delivery today! Things are about to get real happy around here!


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Still waiting on the deliveries hope the get here tommorow. As i was trying to say before the mishap...My brother Irish, what have you done to me! Your "m" treatments are fattening my buds way up! Here she is carmen my pinapple express. After trouble with her in the beginning she coming around nicely. She's got some sugar leaves starting to build up nicely. Hope you all have a great turkey day!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

looks like they don't have any issues with the syrup your pouring on em'.  lol
lookin great chef, always nice to see successful cfl growers.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Ty LHL. haha all they need to do is cross and come up with a waffle or pancake bud..oooh no a rootbeer bud!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

yum,, your making me hungry over here chef.  I luv rootbeer!  



edit : You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to the chef again.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2009)

*looking fantastic CHEF  *


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Ty ukgirl, can't wait fer that pinapple taste!


----------



## the chef (Nov 20, 2009)

well got the new tents up and tested. The veg tent has been running 24hrs with no problems. Got to measuring things with the flower tent. Good news/bad news, depends on how you look at it. Carmen has to go! She's all cloudy with a few amber trichs showing, not alot but a few. Now i know your all going to say nooooo! Don't do it! Well hehehe, I got to. The thai super skunk is huge! man i fergot just how big sats get. This thing is alredy getting to be a monster! Plus i got more on the way including some clones. Need to time this better but i just got the tents and am making the transition. I'll get adjusted and add more as i go along. Looks like a trip to home depot is in order tonight. Well got some more work to do and more gj to finish. TY all fer your support and love. Onward ho!


----------



## Cali*Style (Nov 20, 2009)

<~~~~~~~~~~  Droolin on myself dude...  Thanx



















Just kidding man, Well I was drooling, but that's a good thing.  They look awesome as usual.


----------



## the chef (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks it went into the dehydrator and then into the jars.


----------



## swampbud (Nov 20, 2009)

Good to hear about the xpress going to the jars. Will be waiting for a taste report. Enjoy


----------



## IRISH (Nov 20, 2009)

you made biscuits, and gravy outta Carmen already? ...

i take it the waffles, pancakes, and rootbeer has arrived?:hubba: ...lol...

how long did she flower again? she looked like another month, or better out to me Chef. (i know, i know)...

we gotta work on something worthy of bpotm bro. time to step up your game man. ready to take it to the next level?...  ...


----------



## the chef (Nov 21, 2009)

Lets do it Irish!


----------

